# Awesome, amazing, hilarious.. cats+metalica



## blueskies (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't care if this is copied straight from 4chan, it's hilarious. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But I did find in on cuteoverload.com.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 8, 2008)

LMAO! That's epic!

The cat with the guitar in the time of the solo


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 8, 2008)

lol, now i get it! its the lyrics


----------



## shadow1w2 (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice.
The winged cat on the bottom is a good ending one.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 8, 2008)

When I saw Cats + Metalica, I instantly thought of something else.....

Catalica.


On another note, Lulz.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## papyrus (Sep 8, 2008)

theres a lot of them on ilovemeow.com


----------



## Veho (Sep 8, 2008)

Hee hee, funny.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 8, 2008)

hmmmm. 
GBAtemp=/=4 chan.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 8, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

>


----------



## da_head (Sep 8, 2008)

LOL. i loved the, "going to the moon, brb" xD


----------

